# Fast blinking turn signal



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

I seen a lot of cars with their turn signals, blinking like strobe lights. Can anyone tell me how to do it?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Unplug your front blinker bulbs. Other than that, why would you want something like ?
I know there are some wiring kits that you can buy for honda's, but I dont think they have them for sentra's.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Use LED bulbs or find another way to lower the resistance in the turn signal circuit. I would guess the Honda wiring kits would be applicable to Nissans as well, since both use a 3-wire turn/park system. Occasionally you can also find lower resistance relays as well.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

samo said:


> Use LED bulbs or find another way to lower the resistance in the turn signal circuit. I would guess the Honda wiring kits would be applicable to Nissans as well, since both use a 3-wire turn/park system. Occasionally you can also find lower resistance relays as well.



yea, i would suggest using LED bulbs..i had to change my rear bulbs so i replaced them using red LED's and as a result, they flashed faster..i didnt really like it..nor do i do now..but i got used to it


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If you don't like it, you can just add a resistor inline of the rear signals.

The blinker relay speed is a function of electrical resistance. More resistance = slower blink, less = faster. You could even make an adjustable system using potentiometers if you felt like it...


----------



## braund (Apr 21, 2004)

ryan7o7 said:


> I seen a lot of cars with their turn signals, blinking like strobe lights. Can anyone tell me how to do it?


yea, go buy an inexpensive car cell phone charger, plug your cell phone in. It causes my blinkers to go nuts. No joke.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

braund said:


> yea, go buy an inexpensive car cell phone charger, plug your cell phone in. It causes my blinkers to go nuts. No joke.


Ever think you got wiring problems? lol


----------



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

I bought a "HyperBlinker" off of ebay and it works perfectly fine and it's the fastest blinking signals I've ever seen. I've had it for about a year now.

Truett


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

My blinkers are really fast, but when the marker lights or headlights are on.. they slow down (all the bulbs work). Is that not normal?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nope not normal.. check your wires something can be wrong.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no disrespect but why the hell do want to make them blink faster it is a completly useless mod? it seems completly pointless and that kit on ebay what is it like 20 bucks? you could be 20 bucks closer to a turbo. the only thing fast blinking lights are good for is attracting the po-po


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ryan7o7 said:


> I seen a lot of cars with their turn signals, blinking like strobe lights. Can anyone tell me how to do it?


www.hyperblinker.com thats where i got mine about 3 years ago


----------



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> no disrespect but why the hell do want to make them blink faster it is a completly useless mod? it seems completly pointless and that kit on ebay what is it like 20 bucks? you could be 20 bucks closer to a turbo. the only thing fast blinking lights are good for is attracting the po-po


20$ more towards a trubo? Give me break, that's like staying don't go out to dinner tonight, that's money towards my turbo! This is the cosmetics section, its for show! BTW I got it for ten dolla.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Freak Style said:


> 20$ more towards a trubo? Give me break, that's like staying don't go out to dinner tonight, that's money towards my turbo! This is the cosmetics section, its for show! BTW I got it for ten dolla.


thats all well an good but i still think its a complete waist of money and time. there just turn signals why the hell do you care how fast they go? there only telling the people behind or infront of u where it is you are going not to have a rave on wheels. i dont know i just think its pointless and ricy but hey if thats what u wana do thats cool i guess


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

man i hate dem lights........ get these seizures on the road.......fuck, i think some cars juss have those defects. to purposely do it, i dunno......w/e


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Freak Style said:


> 20$ more towards a trubo? Give me break, that's like staying don't go out to dinner tonight, that's money towards my turbo! This is the cosmetics section, its for show! BTW I got it for ten dolla.


true i mean it does give u a min. of 10hp and for 20 bucks that is damn good! power:expence is far better than the turbo :givebeer:


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

samo said:


> If you don't like it, you can just add a resistor inline of the rear signals.
> 
> The blinker relay speed is a function of electrical resistance. More resistance = slower blink, less = faster. You could even make an adjustable system using potentiometers if you felt like it...


Would you just add the resistor on the "hot side" of the blinker and just put in the wire?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

That's my understanding of how it works. Snip the line and add the resistor inline with the hot side. I wouldn't want to put it on the ground wire.


----------

